# Mob Grazing?????



## Marshall (Jul 22, 2009)

Have any of you guys ever tried this method of grazing your property. We have 60 acres of ground that is currently used for both grazing and hay production. Next to this 60 acres is another 65 acres that also gets used for grazing mostly and 25 acres of it gets cut once for hay. We have 45 or so brood cows on this ground, which is a lower number than we have had. We have had a few mortality issues with older cows.

We may loose the 65 acres next to our 60 acres and I have been reading as many articles on Mob Grazing as I can. I find it very interesting and I wonder how many cows / calves we could sustain on our 60 acres with the use of Mob Grazing.

I am in Middle GA, if you might need to know what my climate is. Anybody have any experience with this and I am interested in everyones opinion.

Thanks,

Marshall


----------



## anokes (Jul 30, 2008)

you need to look up stockman grass farmer. you can learn all you need there. step in post and poly wire will be your new friend if you are going to mob graze. i think it is better to have 10 to few than one too many when it comes to stocking rates. you can always put extra hay up if you have too much grass.

good luck


----------



## Cozyacres (Jul 16, 2009)

I was at a grazing conference last month that spoke on mod grazing. The speaker was Greg Judy from Missouri. He has several books on mod grazing etc. Check his web sight at Green Pastures Farm


----------



## NDVA HAYMAN (Nov 24, 2009)

Not sure what you are trying to do but I use mob grazing different years for weed control. I have a wormwood and thistle problem some years in different pastures and use this method early in the year and only for a short time (several weeks) for weed control. It works great for me. Mike


----------



## UpNorth (Jun 15, 2009)

Correct me if I'm wrong, but this mob grazing things seems alot like what some of our dairymen do in a management intensive rotational grazing system. They have lots of small polywire paddocks that they rotate their cows through daily (sometimes twice a day). This gives a really high stocking density and often results good use of the pasture. The dairyman's main goal is to maintain a high quality pasture earlier in the vegative stage of growth. Essentially it sounds the same as mob grazing, except maybe the beef cattle are put on pastures that of lower quality forage.

You might want to throw a goat or two in with the cows if there's thistle creeping into the field.


----------



## Cozyacres (Jul 16, 2009)

Mob grazing is similar to Managment intensive grazing (M.I.G) But it uses smaller paddocks and more cows per paddock and higher, more mature grass. The cows will eat or stomp everything in a couple of hours, then be moved to a new paddock. It is mostly used for improving overgrown / weedy pastures. When it grows back it is much better than what you started with. After a few years the improvement is dramatic.


----------

